# Kubota b1550D major hydraulic issue



## 3kubota1991 (3 mo ago)

Okay I have a Kubota b1550d with loader that has such low hydraulic power it’s embarrassing. Okay when you turn on tractor the 3 point won’t even come up with my dad standing on it without throttle. Been going on for a year. I need help I refuse to let it die bc it has 1500 hours on it. So far we have tried 

: changing engine oil t6
:changing hydraulic fluid to Kubota synthetic
: cleaned hydraulic filter while we did it
: just changed hydraulic pumped today 350$ and thats it I give up.
:unplugged loader and the problem still persists as well 

please help I’m begging somebody to point me in the right direction willing to give phone number to talk to somebody


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

3kubota1991 said:


> Okay I have a Kubota b1550d with loader that has such low hydraulic power it’s embarrassing. Okay when you turn on tractor the 3 point won’t even come up with my dad standing on it without throttle. Been going on for a year. I need help I refuse to let it die bc it has 1500 hours on it. So far we have tried
> 
> : changing engine oil t6
> :changing hydraulic fluid to Kubota synthetic
> ...


Hi 3kubota 1991, welcome to the forum
Is your tractor a manual transmission or a HST drive?, if a HST transmission, then you need to use the correct oil in the transmission, Kubota brand UDT oil, if a manual transmission, you may get away with Kubota synthetic grade, I am not sure what the grade is.

The engine oil has nothing to do with the hydraulics and I hope that the engine was nearly due for a service.

The hydraulic filter you mentioned, is this the screw on type or did you mean the metal screen in the transmission case where the suction line bolts to?.

Did you prime the new pump, did you squirt some oil into the pump gears before bolting on to tractor, did you turn the engine over without starting and the pressure pipe off of the pump to see if the pump primed itself? what ever you do, make sure you have the engined killed when priming, otherwise there will be a big mess, if the engine has a kill solenoid on the injection pump, then disconnect the wire/s that go to it at the connector, if a manual pull kill, leave in the kill position.

Unplugging the loader will make no difference to pump output.

I am attaching a web site that has info for the B1550, if not your model, you will get general info that will point you to what to look for in fault finding, look in the hydraulic section, I mentioned the easy part, the next step would be to check the main pressure relief valve and go from there.






Farm Tractors: Specs and Technical Data


Farm Tractors Specifications and Technical Data



tractorgearbox.com


----------

